# Logged in user can't post



## Klaus (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a friend who has an account here and is unable to post, even when logged in. Any ideas on how to correct that?


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 26, 2012)

Does he/she use NoScript? Every now and then it needs to be told to fix permissions. 

Other than that I can only think about the usual cookie clearance annoyance.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 26, 2012)

Without further information, my best guess is that your friend should move their chair closer to the keyboard. Once the keyboard is within arm's reach, they should find it much easier to post.

I might be able to help further with a little more information, though. I'll bet you now it's covered here, though.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 26, 2012)

The "little more information" Morrus speaks of includes things like the following:  Who is your friend - what's their EN World username?  When did they register?  Have they *ever* successfully posted?  What browser and operating system are they using?  Are they using any browser plugins?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 26, 2012)

What's their idea of a romantic evening? Who would play them in a movie of their life?  Who would win in a fight, Dumbledore or Gandalf the Grey? Do they like piña coladas and taking walks in the rain? What's their favorite D&D character?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 26, 2012)

And most importantly, after seeing how the mods act, are they sure they really _want_ to post here?


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 26, 2012)

_"On second thought, let's not go to Camelot ENWorld.  It's a silly place."_


----------



## mkill (Feb 26, 2012)

Question: Is there any special permission necessary to post in the Play by Post sections? I'm trying to start a campaign, and two players joined with new accounts, but they say they can't post. I have no dea why.

Note: I've already asked them about the registration confirmation mail, awaiting answer on that.

Account names are [MENTION=6690140]Zephyrmane[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6690156]Craig_H[/MENTION]


----------



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2012)

mkill said:


> Question: Is there any special permission necessary to post in the Play by Post sections? I'm trying to start a campaign, and two players joined with new accounts, but they say they can't post. I have no dea why.
> 
> Note: I've already asked them about the registration confirmation mail, awaiting answer on that.
> 
> Account names are [MENTION=6690140]Zephyrmane[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6690156]Craig_H[/MENTION]




No there isn't, and yes it's the confirmation email.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have his username, but it's Jon Schindehette (WotC's AD). He received a welcome e-mail, but there wasn't any confirmation link.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 28, 2012)

Morrus said:


> No there isn't, and yes it's the confirmation email.



Username: [MENTION=6689960]Jon Schindehette[/MENTION]

He looked in the spam folder, and didn't find any confirmation e-mail. Can that be re-issued or something?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2012)

Fixed.  It was, as expected, the email confirmation.  It always is!  I don't think we've ever yet had a case where it was something else.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 28, 2012)

Morrus said:


> Fixed.  It was, as expected, the email confirmation.  It always is!  I don't think we've ever yet had a case where it was something else.



Thanks, I'll let him know you fixed it!


----------

